# My Maltese Buttons and The Potty



## minnie (May 16, 2004)

Hello I am new to your group.
My problem is ..My Buttons is goung to be a year old in June . He knows the word Potty and outside as well as you and I.
I keep Buttons in a a crate while we work.He gets out of the crate when we come home from work and on our days off. Reason for the crate is he chews everything in site...And of course will pee if left alone all day.

My ? is .Why does Buttons pee when I am not in the kitchen to supervise him. He does not pee all the time but when I give him a drink of water I had bettter be there to let him out in 1 hour .If not he will pee on the floor. When I am in the kitch with him he will go to the door look at me that means let me out side. He does not bark just looks at me and then I say out side he jumps and we got out to pee. He never pee's in the kitchen as long as I am in there with him...He does not bark to be let outside when I am away form the kitchen ..Like I said he will just pee.
I tried potty pads while I am out of the kitchen..He just rips them in the pieces..

I keep him in the kitchen until I can solve the chewing thing and the peeing thing..
I need help Please


----------



## TikisMom (Jul 22, 2003)

My thoughts on this are: The key here is consistancy. If he is left in a crate most of the day he knows that as his "den" and he shouldn't soil it. You need to start again with training being sure to let him out every hour, rewarding him when he does what you want and saying "no, no" when he does something he shouldn't. Make sure he has plenty of chew toys. Slowly expand his "den" area letting him be in the kitchen and then expanding the area has he learns that your home is his home.

With Tiki he is not allowed on the upper level of our home (for safety). When I have taken him up with me he will run into my sons bathroom and mark. He will only do this when he is not being watched.

Hope this helps,
Judi


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

i would try to teach her a new trick. like ringing a bell if she wants to go outside. you hang a bell off a doorknob or whatever---and you hit it, say 'outside' and you guys go outside. if she touches it a little--even if it doesnt make a noise--take her outside. eventually she will get greedy and ring it to go out---and you take her out. 

did you ever punish her when she went potty in the house? have you used natures miracle on the spots that she went potty on?

does she know the house? does she know how to get around? maybe she freezes up when she doesnt see you and she thinks that you wont come back--and she goes potty. 

and you made sure that she doesnt have any health problems, right? like kidneys or something.

give her treats whenever she goes potty outside---give her what she likes (treats or toys). i would give something that she never gets--maybe cheese or boiled chicken. she'll be so happy that youre happy that she goes potty outside.









good luck!!!

also put a piece of poo outside and praise it. she'll think your crazy but she'll want to please you again by pooing outside.


----------

